# Darwins 1st photo shoot!! :)



## tocarmar (Dec 7, 2011)

This is Darwin our latest member of the family!! He is almost 3 weeks old.

Mom (Kanga) also wanted her pic taken!!


----------



## Drorchid (Dec 7, 2011)

ahhhh, toooooooo cute!!!

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Dec 7, 2011)

Wanna trade them for 2 cats!


----------



## tocarmar (Dec 7, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Wanna trade them for 2 cats!



Noooo!!!! We have a cat that adopted us!!


----------



## Marc (Dec 7, 2011)

They are so sweet and adorable. I bet their fur is very soft as well  Would love to see these little buggers in person.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 7, 2011)

ADORABLE!!!


tocarmar said:


> Noooo!!!! We have a cat that adopted us!!


Me too, it lives under a part of my house, keep the rodents down & it's welcome to stay!


----------



## Lanmark (Dec 7, 2011)

Awww how adorably cute! Sugar Gliders? :clap:


----------



## tocarmar (Dec 7, 2011)

Lanmark said:


> Awww how adorably cute! Sugar Gliders? :clap:



Yes, We have 11 including Darwin.

Here is a link to some more pics.

http://s240.photobucket.com/albums/ff260/tocarmar/sugar gliders/


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 7, 2011)

Extremely cute!!!


----------



## Dido (Dec 7, 2011)

Marc said:


> They are so sweet and adorable. I bet their fur is very soft as well  Would love to see these little buggers in person.



Near the border in Duisburg at a zoo shop you can see them. 

Google for Zoo Zajac.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 7, 2011)

Oooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Marc (Dec 8, 2011)

Dido said:


> Near the border in Duisburg at a zoo shop you can see them.
> 
> Google for Zoo Zajac.



Is that the Duisburger zoo that yard to have beluga shows. Been there multiple times as a kid.


----------



## Dido (Dec 9, 2011)

Marc said:


> Is that the Duisburger zoo that yard to have beluga shows. Been there multiple times as a kid.



Now its a great shopping centre for pet lover. 
http://www.zajac.de/

He had albinos too. If I remember it right. 

And a great pont tank collection with freshwater and saltwater. 

Like to drive by when I around, and the Currysaugsages are great there:evil:

Its a great place to go with children. 

You can find even skunks there and a lot of more. :drool:


----------



## koshki (Dec 9, 2011)

I'll bet those cute little buggers are a lot like orchids...so cute and tiny, you are always tempted to sqeeze in another one into your collection!


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 9, 2011)

I want one!

Ramon


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 9, 2011)

rdlsreno said:


> I want one! Ramon



Aw, yeah, me too! They are absolutely kissable! :smitten:


----------

